# Broken schwinn kickstand cam pin removal



## oimakoi (Jul 28, 2022)

This is just how i do it. My homemade tool 😁
Maybe you guys have easier and smarter way. Please do share 😊

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-2nd-dx-more-posts-to-follow.211980/post-1455109


----------

